# getting the ball rolling in colorado...



## milehigh (Apr 26, 2008)

ok, so i think i am ready to just do it already. I have been hesitant, always felt like i should just walk into the police station and ask for a light with a spliff in my mouth. I have been looking into it mor and now realize the locals have no source of medical user information, they can only check the status of a card. so any medical users in colorado? i mean i haven't been to a doctor in years.. hate the docotrs office, and there MEDICINE!!!  so do i just get a apointment with a normal doctor and plead my case to him and hope he isn't closed minded and relying on his big kick back from pharm comp.  any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## everything420 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey milehigh! i see you want to get your medical card. Well I live in California and the way I got my medical card was by having a medical report from the doctor (which is just a report on your visit) and also a illness that medical marijuana can help. I believe it is your choice in wanting to use marijuana and that you shouldn't have a hard time getting it. If you have anymore questions about this our website can help you understand more about it. Hope to see you soon!


----------

